# Dip Tank - Easiway, Franmar, OR?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking to purchase a dip tank for auto sized roller frames. I've read that the Easiway SUPRA and their other solutions don't do well with cleaning the ink but it does well on the emulsion. 

I'm looking for a cleaner that will do both ink and emulsion removal (after scraping excess ink off and not have to wipe with a rag and screen cleaner).

I'm noticing that Easiways dip tank is about half the price compared to Franmar dip tank. Is it because Franmars fits more screens at once? Can I use Easiways dip tank with Franmars solutions?

Is there any feedback on which solution you found worked best for both ink and emulsion removal?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used supra and regular easi-strip, and did not notice much a difference between the two. It will take enough of the ink off from the ink side to blow it out from the print side. The only thing I've noticed is that if there's a thin layer of ink on both sides of the mesh,(like from printing wet on wet) it has a harder time soaking into the emulsion. I just use a little press wash and get most of the ink out before it goes in the tank. The ink does need to be scraped out the best you can first, obviously


----------



## lcarriger (Jan 22, 2010)

T-Shirt, The difference between the Franmar tanks and the EasiWay tanks is that Easiways is a molded tank, meaning it's all one piece, and the Franmar tank is welded poly. Easiway also offers welded poly tanks, they are a little more spendy too. You can check on the Easiway website for dimensions/size or at any Easiway dealer.

Also, with the EasiStrip and EasiStrip SUPRA there is no shelf life. In otherwords, this product will last in your tank until you have cleaned the prescribed amount of screens, not for 3 months like others. I have heard that many very small printers have kept the Easiway solution in the tank for 1 - 2 years.

Easiway also offers a new combo product called Easisolv 1028 Ink and Emulsion Remover that is more aggressive on the ink than the Supra, but still murders the emulsion.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I started with the EasiStrip from Easiway and then made the switch to Franmar One Step. I am happy with it and will stick with it, but in all reality I don't know there is much difference. When I clean with a powerwasher I don't know that I could tell one from the other.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys. Is the drain essential? I guess it would be a little easier to change out the solutions. Since you used both Easistrip and Franmar One Step, did you just card your excess ink out and dip the screens in? I am trying to avoid having to use press wash and wipe with rags before dipping into the dip tank.


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good day,
Using a dip tank for roller frames is a No-No, if your frames are not sealed good, the roller bars will fill with the stripping chemical you are using. If you use the tank, to dissolve the ink and emulsion, you will end up with a ink sludge or residue on the end of the frame that setting on the bottom of the tank. According to my Saati Chem Rep, you can not mix emulsion remove & ink degrader together in the same tank, bad chemical reaction. You should ink degrade the screen first, then rinse, and then use the tank for just removing the emulsion, we have many customer do it this way!
Hope this is Helpful, David


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

acetransco said:


> Good day,
> Using a dip tank for roller frames is a No-No, if your frames are not sealed good, the roller bars will fill with the stripping chemical you are using. If you use the tank, to dissolve the ink and emulsion, you will end up with a ink sludge or residue on the end of the frame that setting on the bottom of the tank. According to my Saati Chem Rep, you can not mix emulsion remove & ink degrader together in the same tank, bad chemical reaction. You should ink degrade the screen first, then rinse, and then use the tank for just removing the emulsion, we have many customer do it this way!
> Hope this is Helpful, David


So you're saying that the One Step (ink degrader and emulsion remover) is a bad way of reclaiming screens? I have Newman rollers with stainless steel bolts so rust shouldn't be an issue. Don't most shops with dip tanks use rollers and one step type of chemicals??


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

acetransco said:


> Good day,
> Using a dip tank for roller frames is a No-No, if your frames are not sealed good, the roller bars will fill with the stripping chemical you are using. If you use the tank, to dissolve the ink and emulsion, you will end up with a ink sludge or residue on the end of the frame that setting on the bottom of the tank. According to my Saati Chem Rep, you can not mix emulsion remove & ink degrader together in the same tank, bad chemical reaction. You should ink degrade the screen first, then rinse, and then use the tank for just removing the emulsion, we have many customer do it this way!
> Hope this is Helpful, David


Have been using dip tank with roller frames for quite some time with zero issues... as well as many other people. Dip tanks cause no issue to roller frames.

One Step Clear Ink & Emulsion Remover (Concentrate) 2 1/2 Gallon [2G] - $78.95 : Franmar Chemical, The Soy People

No bad chemical reactions here....


----------



## lcarriger (Jan 22, 2010)

T-shirt - Acetransco's Saati rep is not speaking correctly if he is referring to the Easistrip or Easistrip Supra.

The Easiway products are NOT an ink degradent and emulsion remover put together into the same tank. 

This would be the companies who make the part A and Part B solutions to mix in a tank, and they lose their usefulness quickly....usually 2 - 3 months, or just have a shelf life....that is what happens when you mix an ink degradent and emulsion remover. It dies after a period of time....that must be the "Bad" reaction the rep was speaking of.

If you have to remove the ink with an ink remover first then use the tank to remove the emulsion that sort of defeats the whole purpose of a "One Step" type product. Doesn't it?

And if your Newman roller frames are good you should have no issues using in a tank....if they leak in a tank you can get water in them from rinsing them too.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> Have been using dip tank with roller frames for quite some time with zero issues... as well as many other people. Dip tanks cause no issue to roller frames.
> 
> One Step Clear Ink & Emulsion Remover (Concentrate) 2 1/2 Gallon [2G] - $78.95 : Franmar Chemical, The Soy People
> 
> No bad chemical reactions here....


Troy,

How many screens are you running through the dip tank per week? And how long has the One Step lasted you?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Troy,
> 
> How many screens are you running through the dip tank per week? And how long has the One Step lasted you?



Just a few maybe avg 5-10... I have had the One Step in for about 2-3 months now.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

So Franmar One Step has a shelf life 2-3 months IN-USE and Easiway Supra doesn't have a shelf life at all?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I meant to add the other day that I tried using powdered stripper in the tank and it works great. It helps keep the chemical strong as it evaporates. Cheaper too!


----------



## lcarriger (Jan 22, 2010)

No shelf life for Easiway.


----------

